# removing mildew on upholstery



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

We had a very wet summer this year unlike most other places in the country. Our pews at our church had some mildew growing on the seats and backs and there was mold on some of the wood furniture near the floor and on some furniture near the walls. I vacuumed the fabric on the pew backs and seats and cleaned the finished wood with soap and under the pews and on unfinished wood I used a Clorox/water solution. Some of the whitish mildew spots can still be seen on the upholstery on several pews even though I vacuumed them repeatedly. What would you do to get rid of it? The pastor agrees that we need a dehumidifier but it has not yet been purchased.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Do not use Clorox. It will permanently damage the fabric, and it does NOT kill mold/mildew spores.

HowStuffWorks "How to Remove Mildew Stains: Tips and Guidelines"


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't have any advice for removal, but please be sure all your parishoners know about this. Mold allergies are very common, and can be very bad in some people. You would not want to expose someone unknowingly.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Tinker,
We are a very small congregation so everyone knows about the mildew. I got sick the night after I did the vacuuming with a terrible earache that kept me awake most of the night. The nurse practitioner said it was not an ear infection. She thought it might be related to the mold. The next time I cleaned there I used a surgical mask and didn't get a reaction.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Do not use Clorox. It will permanently damage the fabric, and it does NOT kill mold/mildew spores.
> 
> HowStuffWorks "How to Remove Mildew Stains: Tips and Guidelines"


Thanks, Alice! I only used a Clorox solution on the undersides of the pews on the wood that had mold growing on it, not on any fabrics.


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

Where did you get the info that Clorox doesn't kill mildew?? Doesn't the regular stuff say it does right on the bottle?


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

I've used plain vinegar on fabric before and it worked pretty well.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I've ordered from this company before, and was pleased with their stuff. I have NOT used this product, but it might work:

Vital Oxide Mold Remover and Disinfectant - Allergy Relief - AchooAllergy.com

Or you can look at some of the other stuff they offer. Our mold was behind the bathtub walls, so it involved a complete remodel. I have used some of the dust/mites products.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Hoofpick,
That would be the cheapest remedy. I'll try it on the fabric under the pews first. Thanks.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Tinker,
That looks like a good product. I'll forward that link to our pastor's wife to see if they'd want to buy a bottle to try.


----------

